# Pc wont boot in XMP profile



## 1jovonne (Aug 9, 2021)

Hello, i recently upgraded a couple of my pc components, in my old build I was running a Asus Rog Maximus x Hero z370, i7 8700k, 2080 Super and Trident Z G Skill 8x4 kit rated for 3200 MHz in my new build im running a Rog Strix z590-A, i7 11700k, a 3070 TI and the same Trident Z G SKill 8x4 kit at 3200 mhz.

On my old build the ram was on xmp profile and worked just fine, but in the new build it wont boot on xmp but it will boot on the auto default of 2133 mhz. I ran the Windows memory diagnostic on the ram, it detected no issue. the motherboard is able to run up to 5133 MHz on the ram and I have not overclock the CPU. I am running out of ideas on how to fix this issue so here I am asking for help and advice


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you haven't already done so, read this:
RAM & XMP 

Also, did you check parts compatibility before purchasing?


----------



## 1jovonne (Aug 9, 2021)

Corday said:


> If you haven't already done so, read this:
> RAM & XMP
> 
> Also, did you check parts compatibility before purchasing?


 i did check and i will read that thank you


----------

